# Igageing DRO help



## Kpar (Nov 7, 2022)

Been a while since my last post, been out of action.
I'm revamping my workshop and decided to change my Igageing DRO's (4 off) power supply. I currently using 4 plugin power supplies and while they have been ok I would like to do away with the 4 separate plugins. My adapters are 5Volt yet the units have 2x3 volt batt and to confuse me further some have suggested that Igageing require 3.3 Volts ?
I was thinking of using C or D cell 3volt batteries which do not make 3.3 Volts
My electrical knowledge is nill so please help.


----------



## scottyp (Nov 7, 2022)

I would imagine that the two 3 volt batteries are connected in series and provide 6 volts to the DRO and there may be internal circuitry to regulate to 5V, maybe even 3.3V.  If it was me, I would cut the wires from 3 of the adapters and splice them into the 4th adapter so you now have one adapter powering 4 units.  Wires can be cut to appropriate lengths. Just make sure you keep the + and - wires correct.  The DRO units draw very little current, so one adapter will be plenty adequate.


----------



## Kpar (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks Scotty, I wasn't sure if one adapter would handle what the units draw. The adapters only show 5 Volts but no current.


----------



## ChazzC (Nov 7, 2022)

Depending on which iGaging scales you have, did you consider upgrading to TouchDro and a tablet? One standard USB power supply and an optional Li-ion backup battery.


----------



## scottyp (Nov 8, 2022)

I do like my TouchDRO, lots of features and EASY to see from any angle.


----------



## ChazzC (Nov 8, 2022)

scottyp said:


> I do like my TouchDRO, lots of features and EASY to see from any angle.


Yes, I quickly grew tired of using the stock iGaging readouts, and the features make performing tasks a lot easier. I'm looking forward to the next build being finalized.


----------

